# Other Languages > jQuery >  how to click the append a into li > p ?

## DeadlyMan

hi
before this post i post a question how to click the append p into li

now i'm asking how to click the a into li > p

this is my code and when i click the info or picture i get double alert message one for the p click and the second one for the a click so i want to have one alert for p and one for a thsi is my JQ :


```
    $.getJSON('../test/11.php',function(json){
                            $.each(json.wing_i,function(i,post){

                            var dv = $('<a style="display:none;"></span>')
                                        .text(' Pictures ')
                                        .attr('href','#')
                                        .attr('id',post.w_id)
                                        .addClass('red_ok');
                                       
                            var dv2 = $('<a style="display:none;"></a>')
                                        .text(' Info ')
                                        .attr('href','#inline1')
                                        .attr('id','various1')
                                        .addClass('red_ok');

                                var p = $('<p></p>', {href:"#",name: post.w_id, id: post.w_id})
                                        .text(post.w_name)
                                        .addClass('f_ok');

                                $('#li_x').append(p);
     

                                p.hover(function(){
                                        $(this).append(dv.fadeIn(400)).append(dv2.fadeIn(400));
                                        },
                                        function(){
                                            $(this).find(dv).fadeOut(100);
                                           $(this).find(dv2).fadeOut(100);
                                });
                            });
                            $('li p').live('click', function() {
                                            alert($(this).attr('id')+' p');
                                });
                            $('li p a').live('click', function() {
                                            alert($(this).attr('id')+' a');
                                });
                        });
```



and this is my html




```
<body>
   <ul id="ul_x">
	<li id="li_x">
	<h2>wings</h2>

   </li>
</ul>
    </body>
```

----------

